# Training chest or bis 2 days after arm day?



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 1, 2011)

For the past month i've been doing 2 days on 1 off.

chest
back
rest
shoulders/arms
legs 
rest

However back in the past i would do 4 on 1 off
chest 
back
legs
shoulders/arms
rest


What are your guy's opinion on training chest or back only 2 days after your arm workout. Do you feel that this is not enough time to recover for your tris/bis?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 1, 2011)

A more useful question would be "how long do I take to recover". Everybody has different recovery rates and tolerance to training. Leave two days, see how you go. Next time leave three, see if it's better. Next time, just leave one and see what happens. Work out how you best respond.


----------



## Vernon98 (Oct 5, 2011)

If you choose to use AAS it's your responsibility to know the laws of the country that you live in. Consult your physician or health care professional before performing any of the exercises, or following any diet, nutrition or supplement advice described on this website


----------

